# This Will Be Nene's Break-out Season



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

People talk a lot about JR Smith, and he's going to be great, but I've seen enough to know that this is the year where Nene puts it all together. He's in-shape, he's got the rust off, and he's ready to go. People didn't understand how good he was at the end of '07, but they're about to find out. I'm thinking 17 and 8.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Im thinking injured again.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

If he stays healthy, I'm thinking All-Star.

I mean, honestly, besides Yao Ming, who would you choose ahead of him in the West?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> If he stays healthy, I'm thinking All-Star.
> 
> I mean, honestly, besides Yao Ming, who would you choose ahead of him in the West?


Al Jefferson, Chandler, kaman, Biedrins


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Last year when there were reports the Heat and Nuggets had reached an agreement to send Nene to Miami for expiring contracts I was ecstatic.

He's better than Kaman if he can remain injury free. His combination of speed and size is unmatched. He has some of the quickest and strongest hands and he's a true pivot you can dump the ball to down low. I agree with this thread strongly.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Al Jefferson, Chandler, kaman, Biedrins


hes so much better than all of those guys, not including jefferson who is flat out GREAT.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Al Jefferson, Chandler, kaman, Biedrins


Al Jefferson, maybe.

Chandler...not strong enough in the paint.
Kaman? Puhlease, Nene schooled him once this year to the tune of 22 and 12.
Biedrins? Are you kidding me? He's not bad, but he had 12 adn 11 when Nene had 18 and 15 against each other.

Nene is the strongest in the paint of all of those players...and Biedrins cannot hit free throws.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Cool Nene 08/09 Mix:


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'd be thrilled just to see him continue at this level and stay healthy through the rest of the season...BUT I would like to see more prolific rebounding from a guy with his length, strength and athleticism. Is 9 rpg so much to ask?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

melo is pulling down 8 and birdman is birdman. plus JR is a rebounding machine of late. nene isnt a great rebounder (never has been) but he does box out all the time. so even if hes not grabbing the ball per se, he is creating space for others to go up. complete opposite of the selfish camby huh? lol...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'd say a legit MIP candidate next to Harris... Right now he's 14-7 averaging nearly 2 blocks a game but he's shooting over 60% from the field.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Ah, with the way Harris is playing this year there really is only one candidate for MIP. Any other year I'd be with you, but, barring an injury, there's no way anyone other than Devin Harris wins it this year.


----------

